# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون تنظيم الخبرة أمام المحاكم ( 8 / 1974 )

## هيثم الفقى

*0 - المادة 1*

*(1 - 1)*

*المادة رقم 1* 

يكون للمحاكم من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أن تقرر اجراء أي تحقيق فى المسائل التى يستلزمها الفصل فى الدعوى .


*1 - المادة 2*

*(2 - 2)*

*المادة رقم 2* 

للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تحكم بندب خبير أو أكثر من بين موظفي الدولة أو من بين الخبراء المقيدين فى جدول الخبراء للاستنارة برأيهم فى المسائل المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة وتقدر المحكمة الامانة التى يجب ايداعها خزانة المحكمة لحساب مصروفات الخبير واتعابه ، والخصم الذي يكلف ايداع هذه الامانة، والأجل الذي يجب فيه الإيداع، والمبلغ الذي يجوز للخبير سحبه لمصروفاته .


*2 - المادة 3*

*(3 - 3)*

*المادة رقم 3* 

يجوز أن يتولى أعمال الخبرة أمام المحاكم موظفون فنيون يعينون فى وزارة العدل من بين المتخصصين فى أعمال الخبرة ، و يتفرغ هؤلاء الموظفون للأعمال المذكورة ويخضعون فى اداء مهمتهم للأحكام المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون عدا الأحكام المتعلقة بالتأديب .
وتؤول الاتعاب المقدرة لهؤلاء الخبراء الى وزارة العدل .


*3 - المادة 4*

*(4 - 4)*

*المادة رقم 4* 

اذا اتفق الخصوم على اختيار خبير أو أكثر أقرت المحكمة اتفاقهم وفيما عدا هذه الحالة تختار المحكمة الخبير من بين الخبراء المقبولين أمامها ما لم تقض الضرورة بانتداب غيرهم وعلى المحكمة حينئذ ان تبين الظروف الخاصة التى استدعت ذلك.


*4 - المادة 5*

*(5 - 5)*

*المادة رقم 5* 

اذا حكمت المحكمة بندب خبير أو اكثر وجب ان يتضمن منطوق حكمها ما يلي :-
1 - بيانا دقيقا بمهمة الخبير والتدابير العاجلة التى يؤذن له فى إتخاذها .
2- تاريج الجلسة التى تؤجل اليها القضية للمرافعة فى حالة ايداع الامانة وجلسة اخري اقرب منها لنظر القضية فى حالة عدم ايداعها .


*5 - المادة 6*

*(6 - 6)*

*المادة رقم 6* 

اذا لم تودع الامانة من الخصم المكلف ايداعها ولا من غيره من الخصوم كان الخبير غير ملزم بآداء المهمة الموكولة اليه، وتقرر المحكمة سقوط حق الخصم الذي لم يقم بدفع الامانه فى التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير اذا وجدت ان الاعذار التى ابداها لذلك غير مقبولة .


*6 - المادة 7*

*(7 - 7)*

*المادة رقم 7* 

على قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال اليومين التاليين لايداع الامانة أن يدعو الخبير بخطاب موصي عليه بعلم الوصول للاطلاع على الاوراق المودعة ملف الدعوى بغير أن يتسلمها ما لم تأذن له المحكمة أو الخصوم فى ذلك وتسلم اليه صورة من الحكم.


*7 - المادة 8*

*(8 - 8)*

*المادة رقم 8* 

إذا كان الخبير غير مقيد أسمه فى الجدول وجب أن يحلف أمام المحكمة التى ندبته يمينا بأن يؤدي عمله بالصدق والامانة والا كان العمل باطلا ولا يشترط حضور الخصوم عند حلف الخبير اليمين ويحرر محضر بحلف اليمين.


*8 - المادة 9*

*(9 - 9)*

*المادة رقم 9* 

للخبير خلال الايام الخمسة التالية لتاريخ تسلمة صورة الحكم من قلم الكتاب ان يطلب اعفاءه من آداء المهمة التى كلف بها.
وللمحكمة التي عينته ان تعفيه منها اذا رأت أن الأسباب التى أبداها لذلك مقبولة.


*9 - المادة 10*

*(10 - 10)*

*المادة رقم 10* 

اذا لم يؤد الخبير مهمته ولم يكن قد اعفي من ادائها جاز للمحكمة التى ندبته ان تحكم عليه بكل المصروفات التى تسبب فى انفاقها بلا فائدة وبالتعويضات ان كان لها محل ، وذلك بغير إخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية .


*10 - المادة 11*

*(11 - 11)*

*المادة رقم 11* 

اذا كلف الخبير الواحد بأكثر من مهمة فعلية ان يبدأ بالدعاوى المستعجلة ودعاوى إثبات الحالة بقدر الامكان.


*11 - المادة 12*

*(12 - 12)*

*المادة رقم 12* 

يجوز للخصوم طلب رد الخبير اذا توافر في شأنه سبب يرجح معه عدم استطاعته اداء مهمته بغير تحيز . وبوجه خاص يجوز رد الخبير اذا كان قريبا او صهرا لاحد الخصوم للدرجة الرابعة ، او كيلا لآحد الخصوم في اعماله الخاصة أو وصيا عليه أو قيما ، أو كان يعمل عند أحد الخصوم او كان له أو لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم فى الدعوى أو مع زوجته ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد اقيمت بعد تعيين الخبير بقصد رده.


*12 - المادة 13*

*(13 - 13)*

*المادة رقم 13* 

يتم طلب الرد بتكليف الخبير بالحضور أمام المحكمة وذلك خلال اسبوع من تاريخ الحكم بتعيينه اذا كان هذا الحكم قد صدر فى حضور الخصم طالب الرد . فاذا كان الحكم قد صدر فى غيبته قدم طلب الرد خلال الاسبوع التالي لاعلان منطوق الحكم عليه ولا يسقط الحق فى طلب الرد اذا كانت أسبابه قد طرأت بعد ذلك الميعاد أو إذا قدم الخصم الدليل على انه لم يعلم بها الا بعد انقضائه .


*13 - المادة 14*

*(14 - 14)*

*المادة رقم 14* 

إذا عين الخبير باتفاق الخصوم فلا يقبل طلب رده من احدهم ما لم يكن سبب الرد قد حدث بعد تعيينه او ثبت انه كان لا يعلم بهذا السبب عند تعيينه.


*14 - المادة 15*

*(15 - 15)*

*المادة رقم 15* 

تفصل المحكمة على وجه السرعة فى طلب الرد ويكون الحكم الصادر فى الطلب غير قابل للطعن بأي وجه واذا رفض طلب الرد ، حكم على طالبه بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة درهم ولا تزيد على مائتي درهم .


*15 - المادة 16*

*(16 - 16)*

*المادة رقم 16* 

يحدد الخبير تاريخا لبدء عمله ، وعليه ان يدعو الخصوم للحضور قبل ذلك التاريخ بسبعة أيام على الأقل ، وذلك بخطابات موصي عليها بعلم الوصول يخطرهم فيها بمكان أول اجتماع ويومه وساعته .
ويجوز فى حالة الاستعجال ان يدعو الخصوم فورا باشارة برقية ويترتب على عدم دعوة الخصوم بطلان عمل الخبير .


*16 - المادة 17*

*(17 - 17)*

*المادة رقم 17* 

يجوز للخبير ان يباشر اعماله ولو في غيبة الخصوم الذين دعاهم للحضور على الوجه الصحيح.


*17 - المادة 18*

*(18 - 18)*

*المادة رقم 18* 

يعد الخبير محضرا بأعماله ، ويجب أن يشمل المحضر على ما يلي :-
1- بيان حضور الخصوم واقوالهم وملاحظاتهم موقعة منهم ، ما لم يكن لديهم مانع من التوقيع فيذكر سبب ذلك فى المحضر .
2- بيان بالاعمال التى قام بها الخبير بالتفصيل واقوال الاشخاص الذين سمعهم من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم .


*18 - المادة 19*

*(19 - 19)*

*المادة رقم 19* 

على الخبير ان يقدم تقريرا موقعا منه بنتيجة اعمالة ورأيه والاوجه التى استند اليها فاذا تعدد الخبراء جاز لكل منهم ان يقدم تقريرا مستقلا برأيه ما لم يتفقوا على تقديم تقرير واحد.


*19 - المادة 20*

*(20 - 20)*

*المادة رقم 20* 

يودع الخبير تقريره ومحاضر اعمالة وجميع الاوراق التى سلمت اليه قلم كتاب المحكمة التى ندبته.
وعلى قلم كتاب المحكمة ان يبلغ الخصوم بهذا الايداع خلال الاربع والعشرين ساعة التالية لحصوله وذلك بكتاب موصي عليه بعلم الوصول.
ويرسل الخبير لكل خصم فى الدعوى صورة من تقريره خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية للإيداع.


*20 - المادة 21*

*(21 - 21)*

*المادة رقم 21* 

اذا لم يقدم الخبير تقريره في الأجل الذي حدده الحكم الصادر بتعيينه ، وجب عليه قبل انقضاء هذا الأجل أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة التى ندبته مذكرة يبين فيها ما قام به من أعمال والأسباب التى حالت دون اتمام مأموريته .
فاذا وجدت المحكمة فى مذكرة الخبير ما يبرر تاخيره منحته أجلا لانجاز مهمته وإيداع تقريره ، والا حكمت عليه بغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثمائة درهم وفى الحالة الأخيرة يجوز للمحكمة أن تمنحه أجلا لانجاز مهمته وايداع تقريره أو ان تستبدل به غيره مع الزامه برد ما يكون قبضه من الامانة الى قلم الكتاب وذلك بغير اخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية والتعويضات أن كان لها محل .
ولا يقبل الطعن فى الحكم الصادر بابدال الخبير والزامه برد ما قبضه من الامانه .


*21 - المادة 22*

*(22 - 22)*

*المادة رقم 22* 

اذا تبين للمحكمة بعد اطلاعها على المذكرة التى قدمها الخبير وفقا للمادة السابقة ان التأخير ناشيء عن خطأ الخصم ، حكمت عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة درهم ولا تزيد عن ثلاثمائة درهم فضلا عن جواز الحكم بسقوط حق هذا الخصم فى التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير .


*22 - المادة 23*

*(23 - 23)*

*المادة رقم 23* 

للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الخصوم أن تأمر باستدعاء الخبير فى جلسة تحددها لمناقشته فى تقريره ، ولها ان توجه اليه ما تراه من الاسئلة مفيدا فى الدعوى .


*23 - المادة 24*

*(24 - 24)*

*المادة رقم 24* 

للمحكمة أن تأمر الخبير باستكمال اوجه النقص فى عمله وتدارك ما تتبينه من أوجه الخطأ فيه ، ولها ان تعهد بذلك الى خبير آخر أو أكثر .


*24 - المادة 25*

*(25 - 25)*

*المادة رقم 25* 

للمحكمة ان تعين خبيرا لابداء رأيه شفاهة بالجلسة بدون تقرير ويثبت رأيه فى المحضر .


*25 - المادة 26*

*(26 - 26)*

*المادة رقم 26* 

رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة.
واذا حكمت المحكمة خلافا لرأي الخبير بينت فى حكمها الاسباب التى أدت بها الى عدم الأخذ بهذا الرأي كله أو بعضه.


*26 - المادة 27*

*(27 - 27)*

*المادة رقم 27* 

تقدر أتعاب الخبير ومصروفاته بأمر على عريضة يصدر بغير مرافعة من المحكمة التى عينته ولكل من الخصوم والخبير ان يتظلم من امر التقدير وذلك خلال الايام الثمانية التالية لآعلانه.
ويكون التظلم بتقرير يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة ويترتب عليه وقف تنفيذ امر التقدير . ويفصل في هذا التظلم قاض آخر او دائرة أخري بالمحكمة بعد سماع أقوال المتظلم ويكون حكمها في هذا الشأن نهائيا وغير قابل الطعن بأي وجه.


*27 - المادة 28*

*(28 - 28)*

*المادة رقم 28* 

يستوفي الخبير ما قدر له من الامانة ، ويكون أمر التقدير فيما زاد عليها واجب التنفيذ على الخصم الذي حكم بالزامه بالمصروفات .


*28 - المادة 29*

*(29 - 29)*

*المادة رقم 29* 

فيما عدا خبراء وزارة العدل يقدم الخبراء طلبات قيدهم بجدول الخبراء الى وزارة العدل وتعد الوزارة المذكورة جدولا باسماء الخبراء الذين قبلت طلبات قيدهم .


*29 - المادة 30*

*(30 - 30)*

*المادة رقم 30* 

تفصل فى طلبات قيد الخبراء وكل ما يتعلق بتأديبهم لجنة تشكل بوزارة العدل تسمي لجنة قيد الخبراء وتأديبهم وتتألف من وكيل وزارة العدل الاتحادية رئيسا ومستشار من دائرة الفتوي والتشريع يرشحه مديرها ورئيس قسم المحامين والخبراء بوزارة العدل اعضاء ، ويصدر بتشكيل هذه اللجنة قرار من وزير العدل ولا تنعقد اللجنة الا بكامل تشكيلها وتصدر قراراتها بأغلبية أصوات أعضائها .


*30 - المادة 31*

*(31 - 31)*

*المادة رقم 31* 

يحال الخبير الى المحاكمة التأديبية اذا أرتكب ما يمس الذمة والامانة وحسن السمعة او أخل بواجباته او خرج على مقتضياتها .
وتكون الاحالة بقرار من وزير العدل ويشتمل قرار الاتهام على التهمة الموجهة للخبير والادلة المؤيدة لها .


*31 - المادة 32*

*(32 - 32)*

*المادة رقم 32* 

للجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة ( 30 ) ان تجري بنفسها ما تراه لازما من التحقيق ولها ان تندب لذلك احد اعضائها ، كما يجوز لها وقف الخبير عن مباشرة اعمالة الي ان تنتهي من محاكمته .


*32 - المادة 33*

*(33 - 33)*

*المادة رقم 33* 

تكون جلسات اللجنة عند نظر الدعوى التأديبية سرية ويجب ان تشتمل قراراتها على الاسباب التى بنيت عليها والا كانت باطلة .


*33 - المادة 34*

*(34 - 34)*

*المادة رقم 34* 

العقوبات التأديبية التى يجوز الحكم بها على الخبير هي : 
1- اللوم .
2- الوقف عن العمل لمدة لا تجاوز سنة .
3- محو الأسم من الجدول .


*34 - المادة 35*

*(35 - 35)*

*المادة رقم 35* 

على النيابة العامة ان تخطر رئيس اللجنة بنتيجة تصرفاتها فى الاتهامات التى توجه ضد خبراء الجدول وبالاحكام الجنائية التى تصدر ضدهم ، ويحفظ ذلك كله فى ملف الخبير .


*35 - المادة 36*

*(36 - 36)*

*المادة رقم 36* 

يجوز للجنة استبعاد اسم الخبير اذا أصبح فى حالة لا تمكنه من اداء عمله او فقد شرطا من شروط قيده فى الجدول أو حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو صدرت ضده أحكام جزائية أو قرارات تأديبية فى جرائم مخلة بالشرف والأمانة .


*36 - المادة 37*

*(37 - 37)*

*المادة رقم 37* 

يجوز للخبير الذي استبعدت اللجنة أسمه من الجدول بسبب صدور حكم جزائي عليه أن يطلب من اللجنة اعادة قيد اسمه بمجرد رد اعتبارة او العفو عنه ، فاذا كان قرار الاستبعاد لسبب آخر جاز للخبير ان يطلب إعادة قيد اسمه بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات على صدور هذا القرار .


*37 - المادة 38*

*(38 - 38)*

*المادة رقم 38* 

للخبير ان يتظلم من قرارات اللجنة الصادرة فى شأن القيد او التأديب او الاستبعاد من الجدول امام المحكمة الاتحادية العليا ويكون التظلم بعريضة يودعها المتظلم قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اعلانه بالقرار المتظلم منه .


*38 - المادة 39*

*(39 - 39)*

*المادة رقم 39* 

يصدر وزير العدل قرار بشروط القيد فى جدول الخبراء ونظام هذا القيد والرسوم المتعلقة به بما لا يجاوز مائتي درهم عن الطلب .


*39 - المادة 40*

*(40 - 40)*

*المادة رقم 40* 

ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ نشره .

----------

